# Nissan Sunny!!



## reisgal (Oct 24, 2005)

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/2097935413361l.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/113-1326_IMG.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/113-1325_IMG.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/113-1324_IMG.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/113-1323_IMG.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/112-1294_IMG.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/112-1293_IMG.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/112-1292_IMG.jpg


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

wow that's a lot of stickers...


----------



## djR1SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

this is a joke right?


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Maybe the stickers would be less obvious in the daytime?


----------



## reisgal (Oct 24, 2005)

GMTURBO said:


> Maybe the stickers would be less obvious in the daytime?


its the same cus the car originated colour is a lil kind of ugly so have to fill it with stickers to look better .. every 3 months decals will change


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nissan sentra/sunny designation but when you check the body/chassis code it's N16...Pulsar

we got the same here


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

reisgal said:


> ...so have to fill it with stickers to look better...


Let me just tell you, That does anything _BUT_ make it look better. If you don't like the color, why not just paint it? Even a garage spraypaint job would look better than that. What do all your friends say about it?


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah, you are pushing it with the stickers. I didn't even notice that there was a car.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

reisgal said:


> .. every 3 months decals will change


why? are you sponsored by more companies than the ones on the car now? Thats a LOTTTT of sponsorship..............


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Look I am the last one that can say anything about stickers - so I wont, but I do think if you are going for the race car look (mine IS a race car) - then at least take the toys and fluffy animals out - add some bucket seats and get rig of the fancy interior lighting?


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

what stickers? ;] i dont see any


----------



## reisgal (Oct 24, 2005)

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/sylverreis/cars/113-1322_IMG.jpg

my new capsule..


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

WTF? What the hell's that?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Vacuum manifold I think... what engine is that?


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

talk about a driving advertisment.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

The "capsule" is used to accumulate more vacuum for the braking system - not even remotely required on a standard setup - usually used when running individual throttle bodies or side draughts and the brake vacuum is taken off only one of the cylinders...

Cannot for the life of me figure out why it would be required or even desired on a standard setup?


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Well to be honest I like something that is different and off the beaten track - just think that he should co for the complete look and not just partially - Its like driving around with unpainted bodykits...


----------

